
Homeowners Have Had It Good. Too Good, Says the Tax Bill - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/16/business/economy/tax-bill-housing.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&mtrref=t.co&gwh=684FEB0FCFA4F3B420942F15F4C91A02&gwt=pay
======
bob_theslob646
It would be extremely interesting to see if there was any analysis between how
many people actually own homes versus renters in the U.S.

